# Bat-Hyena?



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

I am wondering if I should Create a Bat-Hyena Hybrid?
Opinions appreciated.

PS. If you saw my other thread I meant Hyena, Not Jackal.


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

First off. Which is the main one, the bat or the hyena?


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Bat.


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice. Now do you have any main or specific features you wish for it to have?


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you mean physical features?

The wings are connected to the arms, 3 fingers to use (total of 6 fingers on each hand) , Hyena snout, Bat ears. Feet padded but look more like a bats.

Anything Else?


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

I mean special features like markings, or extra anything, etc.


It shall be awsome.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 17, 2009)

Hyenas are cool, my fursona is a hyena. I guess she is batty (in two ways) she has dragon/bat wings.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure why not.


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

Another nice one.  

What are the colors of your fursona?


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Markings:
The only thing so far is a marking like this, *<* next to an eye with 3 circles in it.

Color:
Still debating with myself.


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

Stop doing that.   
I look every time.


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Also, how can I delete my other thread?


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

I have no idea.



You dont gatta apologize. I think its funny


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

OK


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

I totally looked or did i?

Makes ya think dont it?


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

It Does....


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

At least you got a idea. Im stilling thinking of a bunch of things when it comes to making my dragon fursona. 


So many damn choices that i want more than one.


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

quayza said:


> Im stilling thinking of a bunch of things



Hope you find the right one.


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

To tell you the truth, i want my character to be a dragon who can morph and transform into various other types of dragon. That includes hybrid types, Original scaled, furred, and anthro and non-anthro forms. 

I wanna wanna be more than just one kind but with the same personality etc. Im like a chamelon who can change to cofuse enemies. Hope that dosent sound to out of space.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 17, 2009)

no one is gonna mention dryeena?

heh.. it's been that long huh...


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

How about making your dragon a quick-change artist? Or he has disguises?


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Aurali said:


> no one is gonna mention *dryeena*?



Dryena?

Bat-hyena.
Not dragon


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

And just trying to help him out.

I am all ears about My fursona though.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 17, 2009)

... meh. it was neither... but it was called so many things that I lost count..

Making that species was fun..


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

Gight said:


> How about making your dragon a quick-change artist? Or he has disguises?



It a little of both.


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

To clarify, we were talking about his fursona for a while.

Also, does it bother anybody that it says fursona is spelled wrong?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

My stupid internet froze on me and i had to log back in


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

The best thing is that i now have a reason to wear a fake tail.


----------



## Gight (Dec 18, 2009)

If anyone still reads this, how do you like my avatar?

It was drawn by Pintear.


----------

